# 12v to 19v laptop adaptors-unique connectors:where to get?



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I bought a "Trust" 250NCP Notebook regulated power adaptor which steps up the 12v supply from leisure battery to 19v (adjustable) for my Acer Aspire 3660 laptop. None of the connectors with the Trust adaptor fitted the Acer. I bought a set of 12 detachable plugs from Maplin - none of them fitted! The nearest plug had the right outside diameter (OD) but the central hole was too large a diameter (ID). I ended up with some aluminium foil stuffed down the hole and it worked with out any signs of over-heating. Clearly this is not ideal :!: 

I now have a Samsung N130 netbook, and low and behold the socket/plug is different again and none of my plug adaptors fit :!: 

How do others get round this problem :?: Manufacturers obviously do this to make you buy their accessories. (EU has decreed that all mobile phone chargers shall have the same plug in the future - what a good idea to help save the planet's resources.)

We are dealing with (relatively) low voltage and wattage. Can I just cut off the plug on the low voltage side of the mains charger supplied by Acer/Samsung and using a suitable connector (any suggestions what to use?) and use it for both the mains charger and the 12v charger :?: 

PS. Does anyone know what the black cylinder (approx 2.5cm x 1.5cm or larger) does that is in the flex near the plugs of most cables to cameras, GPS, laptops etc these days.

Thanks, David


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

My mains charger, My cig lighter charger and my spare battery all came from this company for my Dell inspiron. They give excellent service so talk to them and see if they can supply a charger with interchangable tips. My cig lighter charger has this. Excellent quality stuff and good low prices. The mains charger is much neater than the one supplied by Dell.

http://www.duracelldirect.co.uk/lap...charger.html?gclid=CPyg7Nvl254CFUQA4wodx0iCIA


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi David, 
Bit late for you now but I purchased for my Acer aspire one an 
Ultimateaddons DC car charger 12v-26v (amazon £12.99) and a number of different connectors one of which fitted, there is no means of setting it to 19v but it works,

The black cylinder is I believe a suppressor and recently I asked for help on these pages for a hiss that was coming from my TV which I cured by replacing the 12v power lead to my Zehnder receiver, I also cured it when I fitted the 240v adaptor which has a suppressor inline.
Both Van Bitz and RoadPro who supplied the replacement lead for £5.00
including pp had never heard of the suppressor failing but I think it was the problem.
bob23


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

the black cylinder is a ferrite choke or filter to suppress interference these can be bought from Maplins in different sizes for a couple of £'s


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

My mains charger, My cig lighter charger and my spare battery all came from this company for my Dell inspiron. They give excellent service so talk to them and see if they can supply a charger with interchangable tips. My cig lighter charger has this. Excellent quality stuff and good low prices. The mains charger is much neater than the one supplied by Dell.

http://www.duracelldirect.co.uk/lap...charger.html?gclid=CPyg7Nvl254CFUQA4wodx0iCIA
[hr:4ef2fd6de6]

C7KEN,

Thanks for the post, I already have a car charger for my laptop but the quality is not so good. Went to your link and found a charger compatible with my laptop, looks a high quality product.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was looking for the same item for my HP Pavilion zt1201.

I went onto the site on the link above and found it at a price of £33

For approx same money I could buy a small inverter and use the existing mains charger, but at that price the inverter would be a stepped-wave not a sine-wave. I know some electronics do not like stepped-wave but does this matter since it is only supplying current to a charger and not to the laptop direct?

I would then have the inverter for other uses. I know the inverter is less efficient since it is stepping up to step down again, but the power consumtion involved is not great in this case.

Advice please 

Geoff


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Geoff, 

I mainly use my laptop for navigation, so run it from the cab cig socket so don't feel using an inverter is practical. 

Terry.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I used to use an invertor but the cig lighter charger is so much neater so i now I only use that. The mains charger from this company is also neater and is still a three wire system like Dell. I had previously bought a cig lighter charger from another company and apart from the fact the quality was crap it did not work as it was not compatable ie not 3 wire. You also get to speak to a real live person if you ring this company and of course the packaging to send to me in Spain was excellent , and no I'm not on commision I found them by searching the web like everyone else


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi david,

have you tried cpc.farnell.com? they sell loads of electronics and accessories

simon


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello

This company may be able to help. We have used them everal times and thay are very helful and delivery fast. If you cant find what you want on the web give them a ring. We got our samung and eepc accessories we needed

www.clove.co.uk

Feel free to call us on (01202) 552936

Motorhomer2


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've been looking for a 12v power supply for my samsung N130 or an adaptor tip to fit.

I've used a Vanson 120w 19v for my HP laptop without a problem but of course the plug is different size and I'm not sure if Maplins have a plug for the Samsung as it would be the easy option. 

I've seen 12v adaptors for sale for Samsungs varying from £10 to £60+ on Amazon and other websites

Has anyone bought an 12v power adaptor for their Samsung netbooks?

I don't want to use an inverter nor start butchering the power supply leads if I can avoid it.

Happy New Year !!

Steve


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I ended up buying item 280436958265 from Ebay. It arrived safely and worked and seemed to be reasonably well made. There were cheaper ones on Ebay but their feedback was not good.

I still have my much better, well expensive, "Trust" adapter (see first post), and I am still trying to decide whether to cut off the N130 adaptor plug from the adaptor bought on Ebay and get suitable connectors to put in the flex of the "Trust" one.

All these different plugs on low voltage gear are a pain in the butt!


----------

